# Wellington Autumn 2014 (New Zealand)



## jbrungar (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey guys, just wanting to gauge interest in a Wellington competition on either April 27 or May 4, please vote for both if you can make both.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 13, 2014)

Will be there. Hopefully being in the middle of the country will make it easier for any south island cubers to get there. And Aucklands turn to travel


----------



## tx789 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hope this happens since it been so long.

10th July 2010 is a long time ago in terms of cubing.

I can make both dates.


----------



## Dene (Jan 13, 2014)

Neither of those would work for me - the flights won't work out. Also Sunday >_>

I could do either Easter weekend, or June 8 (as the 9th is a public holiday here).


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 13, 2014)

Totally up for it.

It'd be cool if Dene went though.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 13, 2014)

June wouldnt work if we want a room at the uni cause thats right as exams start


----------



## skips27913 (Jan 19, 2014)

definately will be able to make both dates


----------



## 1MoreSolve (Jan 20, 2014)

I definitely want to travel down to make this comp! I hope I can make it.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 20, 2014)

Jack, did you leave your blindfold at nats?

Someone told me it was yours. If it is, I could give it to you at this comp.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 20, 2014)

This is looking pretty good at the moment, David/Josh want at least 10 and so far im pretty sure the list is
-Me
-Tom (cyansandwich)
-Aneurin (tx789)
-Sam
-Jack
-Josh
-David
-Cameron (I think)

So 8 so far, only a few more needed


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 20, 2014)

Pretty sure my brother would be keen. Frank Grieve also lives in Wellington, and he went to nats.


----------



## 1MoreSolve (Jan 20, 2014)

Oops! I've been wondering where it has been. Could you hold onto it until the competition?


----------



## tx789 (Jan 20, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> This is looking pretty good at the moment, David/Josh want at least 10 and so far im pretty sure the list is
> -Me
> -Tom (cyansandwich)
> -Aneurin (tx789)
> ...



There a guy at my school who knows how to solve a 3x3. Who learned at the end of 2012.


Still there are people who aren't on speedsolving who may come.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 20, 2014)

tx789 said:


> There a guy at my school who knows how to solve a 3x3. Who learned at the end of 2012.
> 
> 
> Still there are people who aren't on speedsolving who may come.



I was just really listing the definites so then any others would just be bonus and hopefully allow for some events with 2 rounds (3x3 will of course but more like 2x2,4x4 etc)


----------



## tx789 (Jan 20, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> I was just really listing the definites so then any others would just be bonus and hopefully allow for some events with 2 rounds (3x3 will of course but more like 2x2,4x4 etc)




we may be able to have 3 rounds of 3x3. Who knows how many will sign up.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 20, 2014)

1MoreSolve said:


> Oops! I've been wondering where it has been. Could you hold onto it until the competition?


Of course. What's your success rate like with BLD?

Are you going to compete in bld if it happens? I think the more people that want to do it the more likely it'll be an event.

*cautiously hopes for 4BLD*


----------



## 1MoreSolve (Jan 20, 2014)

I still fail every time I put a timer in front of myself. But I will definitely be practising bld, and entering if it's an event in the comp.


----------



## Dene (Jan 20, 2014)

After talking to my boss, I may be able to come. No guarantees though.


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2014)

Dene said:


> After talking to my boss, I may be able to come. No guarantees though.



It seems the likelihood of my being able to come has significantly increased. I'd probably prefer 4th May.


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2014)

Another update. The 4th is the date of the A-League grand final. Won't work for me if the Victory are playing (nor the 27th, if the Victory have a home game).


----------



## Sobrikay1 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll Be there For sure.


----------



## skips27913 (Jan 28, 2014)

Willing to sell/trade cubes
Chilong lubed with cubicle
sulong lubed with cubicle
cubetwist square 1
alpha cc
shengshou 6x6
lan lan 7x7 (orange stickers removed(just black plastic))and a few stickers missing
white dayan zhanchi lubed with cubicle
50mm dayan zhanchi 3x3, lubed with cubicle
shengshou 2x2
shengshou 4x4 v5 half florian modded
oskars gear cube
type C wittwo lubed with lubix and cubicle
rubiks twist
let me know if you interested


----------



## tx789 (Jan 28, 2014)

skips27913 said:


> Willing to sell/trade cubes
> Chilong lubed with cubicle
> sulong lubed with cubicle
> cubetwist square 1
> ...



I buy rather than trade maybe the 50mm zhanchi. Depends on price.


----------



## skips27913 (Jan 28, 2014)

everything is $10 except the shengshou 2x2 which is $5 and 6x6 which is $18


tx789 said:


> I buy rather than trade maybe the 50mm zhanchi. Depends on price.


----------



## Pearljamcuber95 (Feb 25, 2014)

I will be able to make both dates. Gee it's been a long time since I competed in the 2010 Rubik's New Zealand speed cubing champs in Te Papa. 

P.S: can you use v-cubes in the competition?. v-cubes are the only cubes that I use for speed solving.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 26, 2014)

You can't use them if they're pillowed (except 7x7).
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#3h1

If you need to borrow any cubes there'll be people with spares.


----------



## NZCuber (Feb 26, 2014)

I can make it. Should be sub-14 by then i hope.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 26, 2014)

NZCuber said:


> I can make it. Should be sub-14 by then i hope.



yet you want a sub 10 average at your first comp.





I'd like Skewb, 2x2 and Pyraminx NR's. 2x2 will be hard I need to finish learning eg 1 and pratise a lot. I might be able to get Skewb OcR if I'm fast enough by then I currently average 11-12


----------



## ottozing (Feb 26, 2014)

tx789 said:


> 2x2 will be hard I need to finish learning eg 1 and pratise a lot.



Practice, sure. But you can get low 3 with just Ortega dude. idk why you're learning eg so early 

fedora


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Practice, sure. But you can get low 3 with just Ortega dude. idk why you're learning eg so early
> 
> fedora




Slow people using EG FTW

too bad I forgot all my eg1s


----------



## tx789 (Feb 26, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Practice, sure. But you can get low 3 with just Ortega dude. idk why you're learning eg so early
> 
> fedora



I learned CLL and still did a lot of Ortega solves and got annoyed at PBL. My pb mean of 100 for 2x2 is 3.6x so I'm not that slow. I have a 2.34 average of 5 with lol scrambles.


----------



## kcl (Feb 26, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Slow people using EG FTW
> 
> too bad I forgot all my eg1s



you did wat

Usually if I am stuck with an EG face I force a diag swap on top. From there I can go straight into a super fast Ortega alg for it and find AUF while doing the alg. It's not ideal, but until I learn EG 1 it will do.


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2014)

ottozing said:


> idk why you're learning eg so early



To be fair, he's been cubing for at least twice as long as you have


----------



## thatkid (Feb 26, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> *cautiously hopes for 4BLD*



do what bryson and I do. we usually compete 4bld during lunch if delegates are cool with it


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, seems reasonable. It's something KiwiCuber suggested.
Gotta find a way to squeeze multi in


----------



## NZCuber (Feb 27, 2014)

I have got to change that for I didn't think there would be a comp in the middle of this year. That was supposed to be for nationals at the end of the year.


----------



## NZCuber (Feb 27, 2014)

NZCuber said:


> I have got to change that for I didn't think there would be a comp in the middle of this year. That was supposed to be for nationals at the end of the year.



And I mean my signature


----------



## tx789 (Feb 27, 2014)

NZCuber said:


> And I mean my signature



Okay you should easily make all but 3x3. If you practice enough. And if you want to beat the pyraminx me at nz nats it will very likey be mine by then. Since I am averaging around 7-8 on pyraminx. Hopefully I will sub 5 by the end of the year. Also sub 15 on skewb is super easy. It took me only a few weeks of serious paratise after learning a better method.


----------



## jbrungar (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone in Christchurch interested in solving a cube on TV on Tuesday afternoon?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 13, 2014)

I think "cubeorcubes" is from Christchurch. Not entirely sure if he has an account here but this is his youtube account http://www.youtube.com/user/CubeorCubes


----------



## KiwiCuber (Mar 13, 2014)

*UPDATE*

UPDATE:

Date confirmed as Sunday the 4th of May 
I have organised the location to be the Newtown Function rooms, Roy Street, Newtown Park 
(https://www.google.co.nz/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x6d38aff9f0533edb:0x90013e68d867941chttps://www.google.co.nz/maps/place/Roy+Street+Retreat/@-41.3169201,174.7870808,16z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x6d38aff9f0533edb:0x90013e68d867941c) i realise the link is to a retreat but im just giving the street + general location here.

Other details TBC closer to the date


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 14, 2014)

Cool 

You should probably make that a link though.


----------



## skips27913 (Mar 15, 2014)

When are registrations gonna be up??


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll be there if the Victory aren't in the grand final. I won't know until much closer to the time, but at this stage it's not looking completely unrealistic so I might have to miss out


----------



## KiwiCuber (Mar 15, 2014)

skips27913 said:


> When are registrations gonna be up??



As soon a Joshua gets the website set up registration should be open. Dont worry about not getting a place though, it wont get to that stage


----------



## jbrungar (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry for taking so long, been busy and had to confirm we had timing gear etc. Website is up http://speedcubing.co.nz/event/wellington-autumn-2014


----------



## tx789 (Mar 29, 2014)

Skewb should be a event that is happening it's short. What about feet there will be two competitors at least. We could do what I did at NZ Nats last year. I guess those details will be finalised later. We should try and get a news article about this in newspaper. A Wellington one is best. Have an article on it about stuff or something. I will try and get a notice in the daily notices at my school in an attempt to get some more people. I might get one or two.


----------



## jbrungar (Mar 29, 2014)

As always in the past, events will be added depending on interest, time, and available help.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 29, 2014)

Also will there be prizes or not? I really care either way but prizes are still great to have. At least this comp is happening.


----------



## NZCuber (Mar 30, 2014)

Is there going to be megaminx?


----------



## tx789 (Mar 30, 2014)

NZCuber said:


> Is there going to be megaminx?



If there's time


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2014)

Srsly people you all need to be more patient. All information will come with time. Just be grateful you finally get a competition.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 30, 2014)

On topic of tentative event I think the priority should be 
Skewb
Clock 
Megaminx

since they weren't at Nationals.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey hey! I can make it if when I fly down on the Saturday, there will be someone able to pick me up/host me at their house for the night. I'm happy with cuddling the floor! It'd be really good to catch up with some of the older cubers, as well as meet the new crew!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 2, 2014)

I can't pick you up, but I could probably host you.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 2, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I can't pick you up, but I could probably host you.



That would be sweet, I could probably taxi/bus to yours, or a venue close to. I just have to get clearance from work!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 2, 2014)

I should warn though, that I live in a student flat complex, and it'll be a Saturday night... and we live close to town. It'll be a bit noisy.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 2, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I should warn though, that I live in a student flat complex, and it'll be a Saturday night... and we live close to town. It'll be a bit noisy.



Hahaha, fine by me dude! Might have to join them....


----------



## tx789 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm starting to feel signing up for 3 bld was a bad idea. I haven't attempted a solve in while. And I have done ~30 solves and don't have success I need to work on memo. At least there's still five weeks left. 2 of which is holidays.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 3, 2014)

tx789 said:


> I'm starting to feel signing up for 3 bld was a bad idea. I haven't attempted a solve in while. And I have done ~30 solves and don't have success I need to work on memo. At least there's still five weeks left. 2 of which is holidays.



Dude, I think you should still stay signed up to 3bld. Like you said, there is still ages until the competition, and you also have the competition itself to practise at too! You'll do fine!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 21, 2014)

Jack and Sam, are you still going?

Also, is it likely that I could do multi during 5x5?


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2014)

Checked flights, they're expensive >.< . No guarantees, but I'll try to make it if Melbourne lose this Sunday. I won't know any sooner than then if I can come


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 22, 2014)

Dene, pls. I hope Melbourne lose > It's been faaar too long!


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2014)

No way don't say that! Go Melbourne Victory!!!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 23, 2014)

But Dene.... Aren't I more important than them? :'(


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 27, 2014)

1 week to go. Goals people?

Realistic
2x2 - sub-6 avg
3x3 - sub-19 avg/sub-17 single
4x4 - sub-2 avg
OH - Sub-1:15 avg
Pyra - sub-15 avg
Square-1 - sub-1:10 avg
3BLD - NR single
4BLD - Success (NR)
Multi - 11 points

Hopeful


Spoiler



2x2 - sub-5 avg
3x3 - sub-18 avg/sub-16 single
4x4 - sub-1:40 avg
OH - sub-1:05 avg, sub-55 single
Pyra - sub-13 avg
Square-1 - sub-1 avg
3BLD - sub-1:10 single, NR mo3
4BLD - sub-7
Multi - OcR
Skewb - compete in it


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 27, 2014)

Well you better be cheering for Brisbane Roar later today if you want Dene!


----------



## tx789 (Apr 27, 2014)

goals

2x2. NR would be nice but a sub 2.90 average would have to be very lucky.
3x3 sub 15 would be nice but I'd be happy with a 15.xx average
4x4 sub 1:10
5x5 comp pb
pyraminx NR
OH sub 30
Square 1 sub 50
3BLD success

if these events are on

Skewb NR
Feet sub 2
Megaminx low 2 min
clock sub 20


----------



## NZCuber (Apr 27, 2014)

Life sucks for me because I am unable to make it.  I guess I will have to wait for NZ nationals.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 27, 2014)

Goals!

3x3: ~18 average, ~15 single.
OH: ~ 45 average, ~35 single.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like Dene might be coming.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh yeah. so what is it Dene?


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2014)

The bad news is Melbourne lost  . The more bad news is I just spent way too much on flights to Wellington.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 28, 2014)

I watched the game, you guys almost lost Dene.

Anyway good luck all, especially CyanSandwich, gl on OcR! (Though my personal recommendation would be to try 17)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 29, 2014)

Dene said:


> The bad news is Melbourne lost  . The more bad news is I just spent way too much on flights to Wellington.


The more bad news is 3x3 finals just got harder to make (if we get enough competitors for 3 rounds).


Tim Major said:


> I watched the game, you guys almost lost Dene.
> 
> Anyway good luck all, especially CyanSandwich, gl on OcR! (Though my personal recommendation would be to try 17)


Thanks. I'm probably going to be reckless and do 21, but you can give me a hard time afterwards.
I'm not doing any more multi until then, so that should help. Anyway, this is all assuming I get to do it (it's a "possible" event).


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 29, 2014)

IF YOU GUYS DON'T INCLUDE MULTI I'M STABBING DENE UPON HIS RETURN TO MELBOURNE.

Just do 4BLD/Multi in breaks/when other people are doing other events and you have a judge. You have 13 competitors and all day


----------



## tx789 (Apr 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> IF YOU GUYS DON'T INCLUDE MULTI I'M STABBING DENE UPON HIS RETURN TO MELBOURNE.
> 
> Just do 4BLD/Multi in breaks/when other people are doing other events and you have a judge. You have 13 competitors and all day



Some more may sign up there's still 5 days left.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 29, 2014)

I mean yeah, I'll probably be able to do it. I did at nats and there would've been less spare time there.

4BLD during lunch is my plan. But I wouldn't mind dropping like, 3x3 or something if I had to


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey guys, was anyone keen on a meet-up on Saturday night? I fly in at about 6.15 I think, so we can catch some dinner and have a catch up then!


----------



## Pearljamcuber95 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey, do you guys know what the cut off time for the 4x4 cube is?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 30, 2014)

Pretty sure there won't be a cutoff. Only 7 competing in it at the moment.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Apr 30, 2014)

Went to the venue yesterday and its pretty nice, very well lighted (heaps of windows as well). 
There is a fridge that people can use as well as water and a jug. 

Its actually next to the running track so you have to go into the park and then its the big white building (the gate at one end will be open). 

The nearest food is in newtown so a little walk away, so some might want to bring it with them.

Great competitor numbers and if we get one more 3x3 will have 3 rounds (maybe OH with 2 rounds as well). 

See you all there

Edit: forgot to say that there is heaps of parking so you wont have to worry about finding one


----------



## tx789 (Apr 30, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> Edit: forgot to say that there is heaps of parking so you wont have to worry about finding one



It might be since people who are going to the zoo, park there. But since the comp starts at nine it should be fine.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 1, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> Went to the venue yesterday and its pretty nice, very well lighted (heaps of windows as well).
> There is a fridge that people can use as well as water and a jug.


Excellent!


KiwiCuber said:


> Great competitor numbers and if we get one more 3x3 will have 3 rounds (maybe OH with 2 rounds as well).


If it gets to Saturday and we still need one more, I'll convince my brother to sign up (or Cameron).


----------



## jbrungar (May 4, 2014)

So far..

Alex got 4x4 NR single 41.58 and average 48.01
Tom got 3bld NR 1:26.19 and 4bld NR 8:09.11

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=486


----------



## Tim Major (May 4, 2014)

Congrats on BLD results so far. Slower than you've gotten at home but they're comp successes+NRs


----------



## jbrungar (May 4, 2014)

Tom multibld NR 16/21 with 2 dnf and ran out of time for 3
Dene 7x7 NR mean 4:13.63
Aneurin skewb NR avg 11.59 and OcR single 3.75


----------



## Iggy (May 4, 2014)

jbrungar said:


> Tom multibld NR 16/21 with 2 dnf and ran out of time for 3



Could've been a 19/21  Congrats though, still nicely done.


----------



## Dene (May 4, 2014)

Ahahaha ninja'd


----------



## Tim Major (May 4, 2014)

Ahahahaha Jay get rekt, 2nd in Oce for Skewb you suck mang.

Congrats Dene for 7x7, and winning 3x3 by .02!
And Tom I hate saying I told you 21 but even though you ran out of time, you still got 3 NRs so nice job :tu


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 4, 2014)

Haha, I knew you would say I told you so. Still happy with the NRs (3bld was a bit of a flop but whatever).

Anyway, thank you Tim! I'd also like to think this was a pretty great comp. 8 NRs, including an OcR came out of it.

Alex, good job smashing the 4x4 NRs. :tu


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 5, 2014)

I'm bumping this because how do we all feel we did?


CyanSandwich said:


> 1 week to go. Goals people?
> 
> Realistic
> 2x2 - sub-6 avg
> ...


Got all of my realistic goals except pyra and OH (DNF and a counting 1:50)
Beat my 4x4 hopeful goal by like 9 seconds.
Got the sq-1 hopeful goal and now I'm 3rd in NZ for single for some reason lolz.

BLD could have gone a lot worse.


----------



## tx789 (May 5, 2014)

tx789 said:


> goals
> 
> 2x2. NR would be nice but a sub 2.90 average would have to be very lucky.
> 3x3 sub 15 would be nice but I'd be happy with a 15.xx average
> ...



2x2 I would of liked sub 4 I still won though.
I beat my official best average slightly. 
1:10.06 and I got a 1:00.52 single
got it I think
no but beat my official best by 0.04
OH I got a late 30 average
Square 1 had a counting 38 it also had a counting 1:15 or something
no


Got OcR single
didn't happen.
DNFed the average
clock also didn't happen


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2014)

Lol that's my PB 3x3 avg in comp hahahaha. No practise ftw. I'm taking down all my 3x3 PBs this year. Don't have a clue why XD


----------



## D4vd (May 5, 2014)

Dene said:


> Lol that's my PB 3x3 avg in comp hahahaha. No practise ftw. I'm taking down all my 3x3 PBs this year. Don't have a clue why XD



Me too, no practise high five!


----------



## Dene (May 6, 2014)

High five!


----------

